# Fat Babies Day 6



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

My tanned satin line of 7 looking nice and fat 

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1027.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1026.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1022.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_1021.jpg


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Fab little meeses ..... the second pic link didnt work for me tho x


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

andypandy29us said:


> Fab little meeses ..... the second pic link didnt work for me tho x


it seems to be ok, i can't wait to see how these turn out, only one seems to have markings.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

just tried the link again and it worked this time it must have been me lol sorry


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely chubby babies!


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Daphne said:


> Lovely chubby babies!


Have you started your breeding yet?


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Satin mouse said:


> Daphne said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely chubby babies!
> ...


Not yet, we're hoping to have everything set up this month then we're going to start looking for breeding stock


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Daphne said:


> Satin mouse said:
> 
> 
> > Daphne said:
> ...


Cool what types are you going to start with?


----------

